# Tapik-Tapik



## Roland (Apr 28, 2002)

mmmmmmmmmmmm, is this a different drill, or just another name for one some of us do already?
I started to learned this from Dan Elliot about 7 years ago. Then 3 or 4 years ago, Professor made  a very strong point of teaching Mark Banez and I learn this drill from him all weekend at Camp in East Lansing.
I have really not seen too many others do this one. Tim Hartman started to teach it about 3 years ago now too.
 Also, Professor never gave it a name that I know of. 
Other than 'counter for counter'. Of course I sometimes think, that was his name for everything, lol.
 Any thoughts from people here?


----------



## Roland (May 1, 2002)

Professor said this was the 'real' Balintawak Tapi-tapi.
Strikes 6-7 and 10-11 are reversed for this drill. It is the only way it works, as written!!
Remember all drills are meant to lead into freestyle at some point.

So you attack with a number 1 strike, I do my Block/Check, stick on stick, hand on hand type of block. Stick and hand make contact at the same time.
From there I counter with a number 2, you do same type of block, then counter with a number 2 as well. This kinda goes back and forth, you going through all the numbered strikes, with me countering back with only number 1 or 2s. 
(for the purpose of the drill, one pseron starts off leading this way, until number 12, the it is reversed.)
 Usually Professor would only teach the strikes 1,2, 3, 4 & 5 to start you out with, but if you had those, then he showed us to move through all 12. But, like I said, 6-7 and 10-11 were in reverse order.
 I have seen this used to start out the Tapi-tapi drills too.
I have also seen the solo baston drill lead into this one, then into tapi-tapi, and back and fourth.
Then of course, once you get going, you free flow, or free form, or frestyle, or heck, just start stick sparring.

See you all on friday!
:wavey:


----------

